# Marjal, Costa Blanca



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Have seen the advert for the Marjal and am interested in staying there. Has anyone been there? What is it really like?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I assume you mean the new site, Eco Costa Blanca as they have another site at Guadamar..
Here now, been on site for 2 weeks..
What do you want to know ??
BIG site, all brand new. Large pitches with Fresh water, Grey waste point, Tv point (4 English cns) and Electricity ( Free! for the immediate future)
Toilet blocks are all heated underfloor, first class.

Its a little way out from most things so a bike is recommended. plans are underway for a new dedicated 17km cycle track. Car hire is available on site.. €25 a day.. Small town about 2km away..

Any specific questions just ask...

Oh.. free wifi..


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Been there done that, very new and clean, some building work going on, avoid A area full of Spanish long term campers, you need a good bike or some form of transport cause it's out in the sticks, closest is Catral about 3km away with everything you need.

The most annoying thing is the PA system, hello campers

Loddy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.marjalcostablanca.com/en/eco-camping-resort/


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*marjal camping*

Here now, Site not finished yet ,but some special offers for spanish too fill the spaces,indoor pool is extra,outdoor pool shut,a rally was underway the other evening and it was an hour between courses for a meal,if you speak spanish you will get served in the bar, otherwise a long wait,a lot of staff do not understand you,as said before nice new site,but in the middle of nowhere,and on friday night the spanish arrive,can be very noisy people with lots of children not under control,lots of english people here would not return,but it depends what your looking for,regards H :lol:


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Stayed there in January. Could not fault the facilities. Being new everything was very clean. For us the problem was with the location. We cycled into Catral and around the bird sanctuary which was very nice but apart from that the site is isolated. We also found that the noise from the AP7 was quite noticeable. 
Would we go again ? Probably only use it for a one or two night stop.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

GeraldandAnnie are there and it looks lovely.
They have had a great time and lots of facilities to be enjoyed.
A shiny new campsite so clean and tidy.


----------

